# Lyft Acceptance Rate



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

I’m new to Lyft and already got an email about my acceptance (34%) after 16 trips. Will Lyft fire a driver or stop giving pings if you have a low acceptance rate? Any consequences? My acceptance rate with Uber is 17% and pretty sure I’ll be reaching that number pretty quickly with Lyft.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

My Lyft accept rate is DROP quickly because LYFT REFUSE to pay Long distance pick up and always sending me to pick up 6~10 miles away in Las Vegas-_-


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

EasyRider1 said:


> I’m new to Lyft and already got an email about my acceptance (34%) after 16 trips. Will Lyft fire a driver or stop giving pings if you have a low acceptance rate? Any consequences? My acceptance rate with Uber is 17% and pretty sure I’ll be reaching that number pretty quickly with Lyft.


The lower your acceptance rate, the higher your respect within this forum.
Your only concern is your ability to be profitable. The _"Lyft community"_ can go eff themselves.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Lyft will send you passive-aggressive emails for not accepting trips. They will deactivate you for excessive cancellations.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

I agree with SpinalCabbage. A recent discussion is posted here New Lyft Offer


----------



## Carlton G Long (Aug 14, 2021)

I am still working on reaching a negative acceptance rate. Then I will know that I have arrived.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

EasyRider1 said:


> I’m new to Lyft and already got an email about my acceptance (34%) after 16 trips. Will Lyft fire a driver or stop giving pings if you have a low acceptance rate? Any consequences? My acceptance rate with Uber is 17% and pretty sure I’ll be reaching that number pretty quickly with Lyft.
> 
> View attachment 610184


Nope, they can't. A judge has already ruled on that. I'm currently at 7% 🤷‍♀️🤣😎


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

EasyRider1 said:


> I’m new to Lyft and already got an email about my acceptance (34%) after 16 trips. Will Lyft fire a driver or stop giving pings if you have a low acceptance rate? Any consequences? My acceptance rate with Uber is 17% and pretty sure I’ll be reaching that number pretty quickly with Lyft.
> 
> View attachment 610184


The more [non-sensical] rides accepted...the better [for Lyft and their most-admired ridership (AKA "The Community"), but the worse for you, because you"ll be accepting pings from 20 mins away to take pax from home to work 1.5 miles away or less, or for the dreaded grocery store pickup (like 1 mile ride home)...in my market one gets A LOT of these on Lyft they pay like $3 a ride, which you means you lose money (but Lyft makes money either way, so of course its better for them)...I'd say "less is more", in that you boost your bottom -line by only accepting rides like 6 mins away or less, arriving and then immediately reviewing the ride, and then canceling out ride which don't make financial sense (ie, the return trip liquor store/smokes runs, or multi-stops, food fast drive thru, then onward to work/friend's house. You can ignore these these "important messages about your driving", but do mind the "deactivation warning" for too man arrival and then cancellations.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Decline enough and they may give you a Personal Power Zone.


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> Decline enough and they may give you a Personal Power Zone.


I was thrown a personal power zone with a massive bonus of $1.75 this weekend. It was very exciting.


----------



## Carlton G Long (Aug 14, 2021)

EasyRider1 said:


> I was thrown a personal power zone with a massive bonus of $1.75 this weekend. It was very exciting.


I got one for $1.81. God must love me more.


----------

